# USB input/output error (desktop to PSP)

## amiatrome

Hi guys,

I am having trouble copying files from Gentoo desktop to my PSP over a USB cable.

The copying works for a while. For example, if I am copying a 700MB file, it progresses up to ~600MB then throws a input/output error. Sometimes it fails on the first few 20MBs.

It seems to be affected by the write speed. When I am doing more disk-intensive task effectively slowing down the write speed to my PSP, my copying progresses further.

I have come across the same problem writing to a USB thumbdrive on my now-thrashed Gentoo laptop. Anything I need to update in the kernel? Or for a temp hack, is there a way for me to limit the write speed?   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Sedrik

I'm experiencing the same problem and me and my friend has narrowed the problem down to that you and me are using bad quality cables to connect with, we will try with my friends cable today in school. it worked perfectly yesterday but when I got home I was unable to transfer to my psp, do note that I can read from it without any trouble.

----------

## Sedrik

I can now confirm that it was the cable in my case, try to see if you can find another one to use.

----------

## kasim

try:

```
mount -t vfat -oshortname=win95,check=s,sync /dev/sdd1 /mnt/psp
```

Please change /dev/sdd1 to your psp device and /mnt/psp is my mount point, you can freely to choose other.

----------

